
Chicken of the Woods: This mushroom tastes just like chicken - respinal
https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/chicken-of-the-woods-mushroom
======
alecst
I'm an amateur mushroom hunter. I've eaten a lot of chicken of the woods on
both coasts of the US.

The mushroom peels easily apart just like a chicken breast does. (Younger
mushroom fruits are the juiciest and most tender, and older ones are too tough
to eat.)

In contrast to what the article says, I've never had a COTW that _tasted_ like
chicken. But you can remedy that by cooking it in chicken broth, or seasoning
it like you would season a chicken, with something like lemon and pepper. In
that sense the article title is misleading.

There are, however, mushrooms which taste to me just like roast beef (parasol)
or steak (chanterelle.) They are truly delightful mushrooms.

I've never had an upset stomach from eating any COTW, even ones that grew on
eucalyptus. YMMV.

------
ggm
A mushroom which tastes like chicken and causes random gastrointestinal
problems. What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
patrickmn
The article is about Laetiporus sulphureus. The article clearly states that
amateur foragers mistakenly eat Laetiporus gilbertsonii and Laetiporus
conifericola and experience gastrointestinal problems.

~~~
ggm
Any mushroom guide which encourages people to forage and acknowledges it has
two alternate species which look similar but have unfortunate outcomes is
skirting a disaster.

------
Accacin
There was a nice video from a British Youtuber who often forages for mushrooms
when he found some:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYBruVj9jt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYBruVj9jt8)

------
IndrekR
In my experience it does not taste like chicken at all. But it nevertheless is
quite good. Maybe has a chicken-breadt like structure. Make sure to pick the
young ones, as older ones are too tough to eat -- closer to wood, rather than
meat.

------
jinushaun
It does not taste like chicken, but does resemble and have a texture similar
to boneless skinless chicken breast.

------
frankzander
If it tastes too good and you eat too much you vomit the whole meal. Don't
become greedy ;)

